# Getting Inside?



## Russetfur1128 (May 3, 2022)

Found a good place to squat since my last one was found out. This time there's nobody to come check on the place. However my main issue is getting inside. There's two glass sliding doors and one window that would be optimal entry points, however I can't get them open with this  method. Any advice?


----------



## moderntrivia (May 3, 2022)

Smash it.


----------



## Tony G (May 3, 2022)

Jimmy the window broken glass attracts unwanted attention


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 3, 2022)

I saw your post about this on reddit as well and id say try the windows you mentioned there.

That or a motorized lock pick.


----------



## MetalBryan (May 4, 2022)

When I played AD&D as a kid, I would always buy the tar paper for my character. Never got to use it though.

In the hypotheitcal world of Dungeons & Dragons, tar paper is essentially a thick piece of cloth cut to the size of a window, covered in tar. The modern equivalent would be cardboard and elmers glue, I guess. Maybe a stronger adhesive. Maybe cloth more than cardboard. Who knows this is all HYPNO THETICAL 

Imagine if you hit a pane of glass, how loud it would be. Imagine if that same pane of glass were covered in tar paper. It would, THEO REKTIC break silently and in a single piece.


----------

